
The Metagame: Notes on Paul Graham's “How to Get Startup Ideas” - yarapavan
https://pzakin.substack.com/p/the-metagame
======
yarapavan
I said recently to a founder who wasn’t sure if they loved their startup idea:
your work doesn’t need to be sacred for it to matter. The sport of building
something and beating competitors and working with great people is sufficient
reward. Anything more, and your cup runneth over.

